# Newbie says hello.



## Chidley (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi, my name is John. I have just started into mice. I have 6 buck mice selfs, banded and agouti. I also have 14 does again the same variant. I am looking for stock all the time. I am based in Northern Ireland .


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello John.
Welcome.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome! I'm originally from Norn Iron but am currently working in Scotland  What do you do with all those mice? lol!


----------

